# Contest! When will we hit 5000 members?



## MJ (Feb 18, 2006)

Post the date when you think member #5000 will join us. If you guess the exact date, or closest to the date, you will be featured in an upcoming DC newsletter, and get a custom colour title under your name that looks something like this:








If we have a tie, the first person to guess the date in this thread wins. You have until 2/23/06 to make a guess. It might be a good idea to include AM/PM in your guess too. I'll see if I can find some more prizes in the DC prize box... Members only!

No chit-chat please, just make a guess. Good luck!


----------



## Maidrite (Feb 19, 2006)

8:05 p.m. March 26, 2006.


----------



## licia (Feb 19, 2006)

March 15, 2:30 pm


----------



## cara (Feb 19, 2006)

March, 28. 10.30pm CET


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 19, 2006)

April 1st  11:00 am


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 19, 2006)

March 6th. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 19, 2006)

April 2 st Midnight  pacific time


----------



## corazon (Feb 19, 2006)

March 18 pm


----------



## kadesma (Feb 19, 2006)

April 8 11:00p.pm


kadesma


----------



## amber (Feb 20, 2006)

March 30 for me.  I dont want to be in the news letter or have a gift though.


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 20, 2006)

March 5 at 7:00 pm!


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 21, 2006)

March 28th 7:30am.


----------



## BigDog (Feb 21, 2006)

The day and the time that we hit 5000 members will be the day and the time we will hit 5000 members.

HA! A fool proof answer, because it will be 100% accurate! Can't prove it wrong!


----------



## Thatwasntchicken (Feb 22, 2006)

May 21st 2006 8:30pm


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 22, 2006)

*March 2nd @ 7:49pm MST!!!*


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 23, 2006)

I'll take a wild stab in the dark (so everbody in this dark room stand back) and guess April 4, 10:52 a.m.

Anybody get stuck, need a bandaid?

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## MJ (Feb 24, 2006)

I will open this thread up again when we get close to 5000. Good luck everyone.


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 28, 2006)

We are almost at 5000 members! I think I might be the winner... eek!


----------



## shannon in KS (Feb 28, 2006)

hmmm it is at 4989 right now... I am going with March 5th


----------



## MJ (Mar 1, 2006)

grumblebee said:
			
		

> *March 2nd @ 7:49pm MST!!!*


Congrats Grumblebee! I will send you a PM with some details.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 1, 2006)

Yipppppeeeeee!!!  Congrats to Grumblebee!!!


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 1, 2006)

yay we got a winner...


----------



## amber (Mar 1, 2006)

Congrats to Grumblebee!  Who was the 5,000th member?


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 1, 2006)

Congratulations Grumblebee! Celebrate!


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 1, 2006)

Yay! This is so very exciting for me... I rarely win contests... especially guessing ones!


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 1, 2006)

Cool, it even says contest winner under your name!! Congrats, grumblebee!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 1, 2006)

grumblebee said:
			
		

> Yay! This is so very exciting for me... I rarely win contests... especially guessing ones!


 
Hey let's hope this will turn the tide of your luck!!
Congratulations grumblebee!!


----------



## Andy R (Mar 1, 2006)

Congrats grumblebee!

Last month was a record for us at DC.  We had 379 new members register which barely beat September 2004 (when I believe the Food Networks forum was closed).  Congrats to all our members on keeping this fine community at such a quality level.  I hope that we all make lots of new friends because of DC in the years to come!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 2, 2006)

Andy R said:
			
		

> Congrats grumblebee!
> 
> Last month was a record for us at DC. We had 379 new members register which barely beat September 2004 (when I believe the Food Networks forum was closed). Congrats to all our members on keeping this fine community at such a quality level. I hope that we all make lots of new friends because of DC in the years to come!!!


 
Andy, it's not just us that makes this place what it is, it's also you and all the admins and sight helpers that you found! THANK YOU!!!

If it weren't for you, we wouldn't have DC!!


----------



## Jikoni (Mar 2, 2006)

Felicitations Grumblebee.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 2, 2006)

Congratulations Grumblebee.. 

kadesma


----------



## licia (Mar 2, 2006)

Congratulations from me, too, Grumblebee.


----------



## RMS (Mar 2, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 2, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 2, 2006)

March 2...

Oh, wait... too late...

Congratulations to Grumblebee though.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 2, 2006)

Way to go, Grumblebee!

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Maidrite (Mar 13, 2006)

I am so Happy for You Grumblebee, Congrats for the winning date ! Which one of these would be your date.


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 14, 2006)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> I am so Happy for You Grumblebee, Congrats for the winning date ! Which one of these would be your date.


 
Those are some cute guys! I think I would choose the 1st guy or the 4th guy.


----------



## Andy R (May 20, 2006)

It looks like we are about to hit 6,000!  That is right around 80 days to grow 20%.  Who wants to guess how many members we will have on Halloween or the date we will hit 7,500 or 10,000???


----------



## kimbaby (May 22, 2006)

I AM GAME, AS ALWAYS


----------



## Marishka_20 (May 29, 2006)

*Member Game*

I am voteing 10,000 by Halloween, because who doesn't like to cook!


----------



## middie (Jun 13, 2006)

Is this to everyone ? If so I'm guessing around Thanksgiving for 7500


----------

